
Police Want Your Smart Speaker–Here's Why - edward
https://www.wired.com/story/star-witness-your-smart-speaker/
======
Yc4win
Solution: Make your own "smart" electronics if you desperately feel the need
for a light bulb that can talk to your toaster...

Related, I see the user redis_mlc posted a very insightful comment about how
the American court system fucks over the defendant for the government every
time, and it's "dead" for some reason. I suggest everyone turn on show dead
comments because usually they are the most helpful the majority of the time.
When information is being suppressed you know it's good.

------
raxxorrax
> Consider a potential suspect who can’t prove where they were at 11 pm on a
> Thursday, because they live alone.

Bad for those that don't have speakers as it can develop in a direction that
not using mainly useless gadgets as suspect.

People involved in future crime: Victim, supect, Amazon, Google...

~~~
ananonymoususer
Fortunately for most, the legal system in the United States does not (usually)
require us to prove innocence.

~~~
raxxorrax
Theoretically, but that is not the reality I think. Imagine having such a
speaker but it was turned off on the day you have no alibi. Suspicious?

Certainly not enough to convict someone, but there could be other unfortunate
factors.

